# Help with simple sketch design?



## Kaitlin (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello all! 

I was in class one day doodling, when my pencil suddenly popped out with these curlicue/tribal type patterns. I really like their look, and wanted to fit them into a triangular shape, or a circular shape, or both! I'm having troubles getting them to "flow" together to form one cohesive shape...any ideas? Example sketches? I appreciate your time so very much! Thank you!


----------

